# Has anyone tryed taking passion flower



## Queenie

Has anyone tryed passion flower? I was wondering because I want to try it and I don't want to take any prescribed meds, I'm too scared. Did it work for you? Are there any side effects? thanks


----------



## Queenie

anybody?


----------



## ardrum

Not me, sorry. 

It appears that there is very little research about its impact on humans though.

http://www.drugdigest.org/DD/DVH/HerbsW ... er,00.html


----------



## griff

I tried passionflower - it gave me a repeatedly bloodshot eye - just the left one - looked weird! Believe this is one of the poss side-effects - it can put stress on blood vessels.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

well Ive tried a sleep formula herb made by gnc that contains passionflower extract and does make me a little sleepy right before going to bed.


----------



## caughtinthematrix

its sorta like a weak high
i smoked it =))


----------



## Queenie

thanks for responding everyone


----------



## Queenie

caughtinthematrix said:


> its sorta like a weak high
> i smoked it =))


 lol....have u tryed the capsules or the liquid? does it give the same effect


----------



## bling

It is in the formula i take, which makes me a bit sleepy, a bit concerned now after griff said about stress on blood vessels. I get little blood vessels just bursting on my hands. Little purple patches under skin. But i only take as needed so can't be that. Another reason to mimic formula but take the herbs out though


----------



## Malfie

I take something called NatraCalm, which is passion flower extract. I take one every night before bed and it does make me feel a bit sleepy and helps me to drift off. I once took one during the day but it just did what it does for me at night and made me feel a bit sleepy. I didn't notice any specific anti-anxiety effect.


----------



## jenkydora

I bought tranquil calm max today and it has passion flower, hops flower, lemon balm and skullcap and said to relief insomnia, anxiety and irritability, but I'm bit skeptic when it comes to herbs, surely how would a flower calm my nerves, but I will try and if it works that will be a bonus.

The added calcuim and magnesium helps with the contraction and relaxation of blood vessels.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

jenkydora said:


> I bought tranquil calm max today and it has passion flower, hops flower, lemon balm and skullcap and said to relief insomnia, anxiety and irritability, but I'm bit skeptic when it comes to herbs, surely how would a flower calm my nerves, but I will try and if it works that will be a bonus.
> 
> The added calcuim and magnesium helps with the contraction and relaxation of blood vessels.


just curious, where did you buy the product from? internet?


----------



## Formerly Artie

I've come to the conclusion that all natural herbs are very mild remedies for severe SA. I have yet to find anything that even comes remotely close to benzos, Phenibut, or Nardil. I should mention that L-Theanine does help a little, especially in the higher dose range, but used only by itself, a severe SA'er would have a very hard time getting by in life. I guess that's why supplements are called supplements.

On certain nights I take a product called 'NightRest with Melatonin'. It includes Passion Flower, among other well-known herbs. It does have a calming effect for falling asleep faster, so I'd recommend that over any single supplement by itself, especially if one had a stressful day. For daytime use, it would probably just make a person's eyes get heavy.


----------



## jenkydora

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> jenkydora said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought tranquil calm max today and it has passion flower, hops flower, lemon balm and skullcap and said to relief insomnia, anxiety and irritability, but I'm bit skeptic when it comes to herbs, surely how would a flower calm my nerves, but I will try and if it works that will be a bonus.
> 
> The added calcuim and magnesium helps with the contraction and relaxation of blood vessels.
> 
> 
> 
> just curious, where did you buy the product from? internet?
Click to expand...

Nova pharmacy in Australia


----------



## singingherbs

I took passionflower form a tincture with some water. I find it strange because I never know how much of it I can handle. I'm sensitive to any type of substance (extremely light weight drinker), some days 2 drops will do it, some days I need 8-10. The one thing I really noticed while taking passionflower was mental relaxation. It doesn't necessarily allow you to focus better, which I wanted, but it kind of lulls your thinking, which is a good thing for me considering my mind can go a mile a minute. It's like taking a light mix of alcohol and marijuana, it sort of dulls the senses and gives you a slight "lift". I would personally rather stay focused and in my own power than be in a daze; but I understand that sometimes you need something to help you simply relax, I turn to passionflower for this purpose.

A herb that has really helped me out is Motherwort, it is so phenomenal. It's usually used for Pre-menstrual symptoms and relieving anxiety in pregnant women, but I have been using it daily and I feel so much more at peace with myself.

I found an article online that claims Motherwort to heal an anxious heart and mind: http://www.redrootmountain.com/motherwort-healing-the-anxious-heart-and-mind/53
While taking Motherwort myself, I feel a warming inside my heart, I am more aware of myself and my ability to relax which is important in order to fully relax. 
Please consider trying this it absolutely works and there is no knowledge of any food or drug interferences (don't quote me on this though).


----------



## Mamacita 321

I tried the drops ... about 30 drops 2-3 times a day and it didnt work out for me... no side effects that i could notice, just a horrible taste


----------



## stylicho

Passion flower combined with chamomile in tea form is a powerful relaxant. Let the tea bags steep for approximately 10 minutes. Then add honey. Perfect if you have trouble sleeping.


----------



## jimbo1

i slight relaxed feeling but not really worth it imo.


----------



## ch3rry

i sleep better taking nature made sleep with passion flower in it, i have some weird dreams but they arent bad ones


----------



## bf9680

I grow my own (purple flower variety). I brew a cup of passion tea 3 to 5 nights a week about an hour before bed time. It does not actually make you sleepy. It relaxes your small (stress) muscles and calms your mind, which does allow you sleep quite well.


----------



## matrioska

Passion Flowers for treating SA? Interesting, I'd say TRY IT! from a good brand or erboristery, I doubt there would be any side effects , usually these supplements are under dosed anyway


----------



## Siren85

I got the liquid form and it made me a bit relaxed. I wouldn't buy it again though. I think Valerian works for me a little better.


----------

